# Long Term Personal Archives



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote said:


> Had many discussions, even arguments about archiving digital images for grand and great grandchildren. One chap had scanned over 750 family colour slides to CDs. Yet the big question is how will a great grandchild look at them? With the rate of change of technology - doubtful. Yet I have 120 year old prints on photographic card..
> 
> So - is the answer to print everything on to paper? Inks? Paper?
> 
> Thoughts please.....Mike


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

you can buy archive standard inkjet papers, but they only work with quality inks, you would be taking a risk with aftermarket inks i think


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Think of all of the post-war colour prints sitting in albums and envelopes. Many, many of them are a faded, low contrast and almost intangible wish-wash. Durability is not a new issue. On the other side of this issue, how many people do you know that still have family portraits from the late 19th and early 20th century? Many of these remaining portraits are in excellent condition, though they are most often trifles sold in auctions.

Anyway, long term preservation is an ongoing job. Considering digital archiving requires no appreciable physical space, keeping multiple copies should not be an issue. Just update your medium every five to ten years. An upside to this approach is the reduced chance of becoming one of those stories that go round about the family album going up in smoke.

Later,

William


----------

